# Taurus Tracker .357 4 in



## Big A (Mar 28, 2008)

Any positive or negative opinions? Thank-you


----------



## agrotom (Sep 14, 2004)

Great gun, Shoots very nice groups and is very reliable. :sniper:


----------

